# Apparence du dock



## aperrottet (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai téléchargé plusieurs apparences pour remplacer l'apparence actuellement de mon dock sous léopard.

Pourriez-vous svp m'expliquer comment ça s'installe ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, 

et tu as téléchargé ça où ? il n'y avait pas d'expliquatif ? 

envoie toujours l'adresse, qu'on voit de quoi il s'agit


----------



## aperrottet (12 Décembre 2007)

Voilà l'adresse :

http://leoparddocks.com/

TU pourras constater qu'il y a certains docks très réussis.

C'est expliqué oui, mais c'est en anglais.. et je suis très très médiocre en anglais.


Merci pour ton éventuelle réponse


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Décembre 2007)

Direct "Customisation" Y'avait pas déjà un fil d'ouvert là-bas pour cela


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Voilà l'adresse :
> 
> http://leoparddocks.com/
> 
> ...


 
marche pas ton lien......

leoparddocks.net ?

sinon ai trouvé ça


----------



## BernardRey (12 Décembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> marche pas ton lien......


Chez moi, il marche. Par contre, comme il y a une foultitude d'outils différents, ils ne s'installent peut-être pas tous de la même façon, il serait bon de préciser duquel (desquels) il s'agit.

Sinon, pour ce qui est des manips de base d'installation, etc, le mieux est déjà de voir sur Rhinos, je dirais. ​


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Chez moi, il marche.​


​

ah....  je viens de réessayer.... toujours rien..... étrange


----------



## aperrottet (12 Décembre 2007)

Il fonctionne pourtant mon lien..


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

je veux bien te croire.... mais j'y arrive toujours pas..... il doit être PCophobe  
je réessayerai plus tard.....


----------



## BernardRey (12 Décembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> je veux bien te croire.... mais j'y arrive toujours pas..... il doit être PCophobe
> je réessayerai plus tard.....


Je n'ai pas eu de souci sur le PC du boulot ni sur le Mac à la maison. Par contre, la difficulté que tu rencontre tient peut-être au "contenu" du lien original, puisque, au lieu d'être simplement http://leoparddocks.com/ tel qu'il s'affiche, le lien est en réalité http://atmail.net2000.ch/parse.pl?redirect=http://leoparddocks.com/ - ce qui ne fait que renvoyer vers le site mais induit peut-être des dysfonctionnements dans certains cas (la belgitude ?)


----------



## aperrottet (13 Décembre 2007)

Bref..
Alors en fonction du lien proposé, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment modifier ce dock ?

merci


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu de souci sur le PC du boulot ni sur le Mac à la maison. Par contre, la difficulté que tu rencontre tient peut-être au "contenu" du lien original, puisque, au lieu d'être simplement http://leoparddocks.com/ tel qu'il s'affiche, le lien est en réalité http://atmail.net2000.ch/parse.pl?redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fleoparddocks.com%2F - ce qui ne fait que renvoyer vers le site mais induit peut-être des dysfonctionnements dans certains cas (la belgitude ?)


 
effectivement, c'est ce qu'il se passe......bien vu et merci à toi ! 



aperrottet a dit:


> Bref..
> Alors en fonction du lien proposé, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment modifier ce dock ?
> 
> merci


 
oui: 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*How to Replace Your Leopard Dock Graphics*[/FONT] [FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Go to Macintosh HD > /System/Library/Core Services/*[/FONT]
*Comment remplacer le layout du dock*

*Go to Macintosh HD > /System/Library/Core Services/*
*Va dans "tondisquedur"/system/bibliotheque/core services/*
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Right-Click on "Dock" and select "Show Package Contents"*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Clique droit sur le dossier "dock" et selectionne "montrer le contenu du paquet"*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Go to /Contents/Resources/*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Va dans /contents/ressources/*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Backup the files you are about to replace (Incase you did not listen, here they are)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Fais une copie de sauvegarde des fichiers que tu vas remplacer (si tu les paumes ils se trouvent dans le lien proposé)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Move those same original files to the trash*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Place ces fichiers (les anciens) dans la cobeille*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Move the files you downloaded to that folder*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Mets tes nouveaux fichiers à la place*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Open Terminal and type "killall Dock" (without the quotes)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Ouvre le terminal et tape "killall Dock" (sans les " " )*[/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*View your nice new dock.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]*Tadaaaaaaam*[/FONT]​


----------



## aperrottet (13 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour ta traduction c'est vraiment très très aimable.
Je tenterai ça dès mon retour à la maison ce soir.

Salutations.


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Etant grand novice sur Mac, et très bidouilleur, j'ai décidé de remplacer l'apparence de mon dock afin de le personnaliser un peu.

Cependant, j'ai fais une erreur de manipulation en le modifiant. Certes, mon Dock a bien changer d'apparence, mais je ne peux plus faire de clique droit dessus. Cela signifie que je en peux plus vider ma corbeille par clique droit, que je ne peux plus décider si une application droit rester dans le dock ou non, etc.

Quel fichier ai-je supprimé par erreur pour arriver à ce problème ?

Merci de me sauver mon dock .-))


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Etant grand novice sur Mac, et très bidouilleur, j'ai décidé de remplacer l'apparence de mon dock afin de le personnaliser un peu.
> 
> Cependant, j'ai fais une erreur de manipulation en le modifiant. Certes, mon Dock a bien changer d'apparence, mais je ne peux plus faire de clique droit dessus. Cela signifie que je en peux plus vider ma corbeille par clique droit, que je ne peux plus décider si une application droit rester dans le dock ou non, etc.
> ...


Qu'as tu modifié comme fichier ?


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais plus exactement, j'ai fais un petit bordel...
N'y a t'il pas un outil simple ou une ligne de commande pour restaurer le dock original ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2007)

pas besoin de créer un post pour ça  ... et pis c'est dans customisation qu'il faut aller ..... 

 retourne dans celui où je t'ai traduit la manip, il y est expliqué comment restaurer l'ancien dock... en faisant la manip une fois de plus mais en remplacant dans l'autre sens les nouveaux fichiers par les anciens, que tu as bien  entendu sauvegardés comme expliqué ou, le cas échéant, en les téléchargeant via le lien donné.......


(edit...ok, c'est fusionné, merci) De rien


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

ok merci
je viens de restaurer mon dock original, c'est OK.
Mais cependant le click droit fonctionne toujours pas..
A l'aide...

Je viens également de voir que mes applic actives ne sont plus mentionnées du point bleu. quel bordel


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2007)

as tu déjà éteint et redémarrer ton mac depuis le début de toutes tes manipulations ?


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

oui.. et je viens de le redémarrer encore à l'instant mais rien n'y change..


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

Personne pour sauver mon dock ?
c'est si dur que ça ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Personne pour sauver mon dock ?
> c'est si dur que ça ?


Une réinstallation et la prochaine fois quand on sait pas on touche pas :mouais:


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

Merci et comment faire ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Merci et comment faire ?


Utiliser le DVD d'install fourni avec la machine, si il y a de la place sur le DD utiliser l'option "Archiver et Installer


----------



## aperrottet (14 Décembre 2007)

Mais tous mes programmes et documents seront conservés ?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Mais tous mes programmes et documents seront conservés ?


Avec l'option "Archiver et installer" OUI !

Maintenant si t'es pas sûr de toi sauvegarde ce qui est important à tes yeux sur un DD externe


----------



## aperrottet (15 Décembre 2007)

Voilà je viens de réinstaller et archiver, et....... miracle mon dock est à nouveau OK.
Merci beaucoup à toi.

Une dernière question. Dois-je supprimer mes anciens fichiers d'installation ? Est-ce que j'ai des choses à double ? Qu'est-ce que le système a effectué exactement ?
Merci encore


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Voilà je viens de réinstaller et archiver, et....... miracle mon dock est à nouveau OK.
> Merci beaucoup à toi.
> 
> Une dernière question. Dois-je supprimer mes anciens fichiers d'installation ? Est-ce que j'ai des choses à double ? Qu'est-ce que le système a effectué exactement ?
> Merci encore


Vérifie bien le contenu de "Previous System" avant de supprimer quoique ce soit


----------



## aperrottet (15 Décembre 2007)

Bon visiblement je n'ai rien à double..


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Bon visiblement je n'ai rien à double..


Dans ce cas vérifie, en les lançant chacune leur tour, toutes les Applications que tu as d'installées&#8230;

Si pas de soucis tu pourras supprimer "Prévious System"

Regarde aussi le dossier des Plug-Ins&#8230;


----------



## aperrottet (15 Décembre 2007)

Ecoute mes applications se lancent sans problèmes.

Je peux supprimer ce dossier ? C'est quoi exactement ce dossier previous system ?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2007)

aperrottet a dit:


> Ecoute mes applications se lancent sans problèmes.
> 
> Je peux supprimer ce dossier ? C'est quoi exactement ce dossier previous system ?


C'est celui créé quand tu fais une installation avec archivage, il contient grosso modo toutes tes anciennes données, Applications Préférences,contenant éventuellement des MDPs d'applis etc

Si t'es sûr de toi tu peux le virer mais attends peut-être quelques jours pour être sûr que vraiment tout roule


----------



## thekingdolphin (20 Décembre 2007)

tu devrais essayer Superdocker
http://ed-shiro.net/meslogiciels/002superdocker/002superdocker.html


----------



## skystef (30 Décembre 2007)

Je profite de ce topic pour savoir si vous connaissiez un thème ou un moyen pour avoir le dock à l'aspect "tiger" sous léopard. Parce que j'aimerais bien retrouver le dock 2d version tiger sous 10.5...

Il n'y a que des thèmes 3D sur le net...


----------



## F118I4 (30 Décembre 2007)

skystef a dit:


> Je profite de ce topic pour savoir si vous connaissiez un thème ou un moyen pour avoir le dock à l'aspect "tiger" sous léopard. Parce que j'aimerais bien retrouver le dock 2d version tiger sous 10.5...
> 
> Il n'y a que des thèmes 3D sur le net...


Vas sur ce *Lien.*


----------



## skystef (30 Décembre 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vas sur ce *Lien.*



Je me suis mal exprimé... je cherche un thème pour donner au dock 2d sous léopard, l'allure qu'il avait sous Tiger :rose:


----------



## F118I4 (7 Janvier 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Je me suis mal exprimé... je cherche un thème pour donner au dock 2d sous léopard, l'allure qu'il avait sous Tiger :rose:


J' ai trouvé un logiciel sympa qui peut surement modifier l' apparence du dock 2D sous Leopard c' est PimpMyDock (donationware) en tout cas c' est ce qu' il y a marqué sur le site du logiciel ("que le Dock 3D ainsi que le 2D peuvent être modifier").
PimpMyDock est un logiciel pour créer son propre Dock sous Leopard.
http://www.malcom-mac.com/pimpmydock/

J' ai trouvé aussi un dock tiger sur Macthème (*Source*)
http://nucleardesign.net/dl/docktigeresque.zip
*Screenshot*

Il y a aussi SimpleDock qui se rapproche plus du dock de tiger.
http://zydev.info/simpledock/


----------



## Ipod (23 Janvier 2008)

J'avais fais un tuto avec un pack

Voila, en espèrent que ça vous serve.


----------



## Makhno (18 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Je remonte ce topic, un peu au hasard. Ça parle de superdocker alors bon... 

Il n'arrive pas à changer mon dock !
Tout se passe bien, il m'indique qu'il a bien effectué la modification sauf que le dock a toujours le même aspect... Avez-vous déjà rencontré cela ?

Edit : je précise, je suis en 10.5.2. J'ai essayer de virer les fichiers du préférence du dock, ça ne change rien. Superdocker ne parvient pas à changer un dock remis en mode tout neuf... Ça vient de moi ou quoi ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je remonte ce topic, un peu au hasard. Ça parle de superdocker alors bon...
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Ton Dock est bien en bas et non sur un coté?

@+


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Normalement sur un côté mais je le garderais bien en bas si j'arrivais à le customiser. 

J'ai donc mis le dock en bas pour tenter de trouver ce qui me plait. Mais impossible à faire marcher... Même après avoir viré les fichiers de pref du dock...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je remonte ce topic, un peu au hasard. Ça parle de superdocker alors bon...
> 
> ...


Redémarrer


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Normalement sur un côté mais je le garderais bien en bas si j'arrivais à le customiser.
> 
> J'ai donc mis le dock en bas pour tenter de trouver ce qui me plait. Mais impossible à faire marcher... Même après avoir viré les fichiers de pref du dock...


C'est un article que j'ai trouvé sur un forum.

Les images du Dock d'origine.
http://dl.free.fr/getfile.pl?file=/Y8Adt72y/backups.zip

Ensuite tu te rends dans /System/Library/Core Services/Dock/Ressources (click droit sur Dock / Afficher le contenu du paquet pour voir les ressources). 

Si t'as des fichiers du même nom que ceux qui sont dans l'archive, tu les fous à la corbeille. 

Tu copies ensuite tous les fichiers de l'archive dans le dossier Ressources, puis te redémarres (ou tu tapes "killall Dock" dans le Terminal).


----------



## Makhno (20 Mars 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Redémarrer



Déjà tenté... avec relancer finder, killall dock, tout et tout... 



ceslinstinct a dit:


> C'est un article que j'ai trouvé sur un forum.
> 
> Les images du Dock d'origine.
> http://dl.free.fr/getfile.pl?file=/Y8Adt72y/backups.zip
> ...




Je me souviens que j'avais tenté de changer des bout du dock vers le début de la sortie de leo. Mais j'avais tout remis dans le bon ordre. enfin, je crois. vais tenter ta manip, je tiens au courant. marci !


----------



## Makhno (20 Mars 2008)

Inopérant sur deux users... 

redémarrage tenté...


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Inopérant sur deux users...
> 
> redémarrage tenté...


tente avec ça

http://www.slappingturtle.com/home/

et la

http://leoparddocks.net/

Si ça marche pas, le système est bon pour être remis à jour

@+


----------



## Makhno (20 Mars 2008)

Ah je sais pas pourquoi, je le sens pas... 
Je peux pas essayer là, suis pas sur mon mac. 
Réinstaller ? C'est mort, pas le temps en ce moment... PIs j'ai l'habitude de mettre mon dock à gauche; J'étais juste prêt à le mettre en bas si je pouvais trouver une bonne custo. Tant pis.. 

Est-ce que ça peut venir d'une restauration système ? par clonage je crois... J'essaierai sur mon clone tiens, histoire de voir.


----------



## Makhno (23 Mars 2008)

Salut ! 

Ça marche avec le premier lien, swap my dock. La première chose que j'ai faite c'est restaurer le dock par defaut avec ce soft. Ensuite, j'ai pu mettre tout et n'importe quoi. 
Allez savoir...


----------



## skystef (23 Mars 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait où trouver un skins pour avoir le dock de Tiger sous Léopard (pas seulement le style 2D, le fond et la forme du dock de Tiger)... Impossible à trouver...


----------

